# Split points in Staffpad?



## jonnybutter (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi SP gurus

If this has been answered already, please forgive me. I didn’t see anything about it here, and also haven’t seen an answer online or at the Mothership.

How do you deal with split points on a grand staff, e.g. a piano? It seems that unless you write it in across the two staves - that is, if you import a midi file, or also if you copy any notes from within Staffpad - all notes snap to one or the other (F or G) clef. I don’t see a pref. for this. Seems so basic but I’m sure the list of features they are trying to implement is long - and we all have our favorites (Related, I wonder if there will ever be a kind of ‘explode’ control?).

I think I know the answer, but wanted to ask to make sure. Maybe you all have found some tricks dealing with grand staves?

thanks in advance


----------

